# Describe the joy of fishing in one sentence...



## BaitCaster (Jul 28, 2011)

It's like a gigantic Easter egg hunt!


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 28, 2011)

SOMETIME ITS LIKE WAKING IN THE MORNING AND POURING A BOWL OF CEREAL ONLY TO FIND OUT THERES NO MILK :shock: #-o


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> SOMETIME ITS LIKE WAKING IN THE MORNING AND POURING A BOWL OF CEREAL ONLY TO FIND OUT THERES NO MILK :shock: #-o



:LOL2: 
damn kids............... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2011)

Blood on the Decks!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sometimes, better than sex.

If I could just remember what sex was like. :shock:


----------



## linehand (Jul 28, 2011)

"Quality time with family or friends with mind off of work. "Or:" Excuse to drink beer and cruise around with mind off of work."

I guess it depends if you are catching fish.


----------



## Brine (Jul 28, 2011)

Dad, let's go see if we can find that 10# bass.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 28, 2011)

A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 28, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Sometimes, better than sex.



Never. LOL But very relaxing.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 28, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Blood on the Decks!




Depends on who's blood?????


----------



## KMixson (Jul 28, 2011)

Hearing the bait clicker screaming!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 28, 2011)

The eleven word sentence

Boat, Bait, Beer, Buddies, Bass, Bobber, Bluegill, Bullhead, Bluefish, Booze (afterward of course Bed.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stringtyer (Jul 28, 2011)

In a quiet creek on a falling tide, shrimp jumping in the grassline running from the speckled trout that just hit my lure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Blood on the Decks!
> ...




Or what type!


----------



## waterboy (Jul 28, 2011)

The joy of fishing is when my 8 y/o gets home from camp, grabs his pole and says come on dad let's go!


----------



## susky river runner (Jul 29, 2011)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE RELAXING!!!!


----------



## nomowork (Jul 29, 2011)

Skunk off!


----------



## lbursell (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't need a whole sentence. One word:


Contented.


----------



## azekologi (Jul 29, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> The eleven word sentence
> 
> Boat, Bait, Beer, Buddies, Bass, Bobber, Bluegill, Bullhead, Bluefish, Booze (afterward of course Bed.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



& 'baky!

(Love the smell/taste of a good English blend in my pipe just after I hit the water).


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 29, 2011)

Forty hours of kaos and insanity for three hours of peace and quiet.

Sun sets, it's topwater time.

This ain't fishing, it's catching.

The most relaxing fishing is when you don't even bait the hook.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 29, 2011)

It's more than one sentence and not my own words. It's paraphrased from the epilogue of "A River Runs Through It", but it speaks of the quiet joy of fishing.

I am too old to be much of a fisherman now. I usually fish the waters alone in the half-light of the evening, when all existence fades to a being within my soul and memories and the sounds of the river and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> It's more than one sentence and not my own words. It's paraphrased from the epilogue of "A River Runs Through It", but it speaks of the quiet joy of fishing.
> 
> I am too old to be much of a fisherman now. I usually fish the waters alone in the half-light of the evening, when all existence fades to a being within my soul and memories and the sounds of the river and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it.



Poetry in true form!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 29, 2011)

DocWatson said:


> It's more than one sentence and not my own words. It's paraphrased from the epilogue of "A River Runs Through It", but it speaks of the quiet joy of fishing.
> 
> I am too old to be much of a fisherman now. I usually fish the waters alone in the half-light of the evening, when all existence fades to a being within my soul and memories and the sounds of the river and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it.



=D>


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 29, 2011)

that movie actually got me into fly fishing, love it =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 31, 2011)

Quiet for my mind, peaceful nourishment for my soul.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 3, 2011)

:USA1: Its done in the water and no one is shooting at you. :lol:


----------



## Derek (Aug 4, 2011)

Hours of concentration, littered with moments of fury.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 5, 2011)

12 Pack of steveweisers and a full tank of gas!


----------



## DanMC (Aug 10, 2011)

Childhood memories =D> 
Dan


----------



## Twistedline (Aug 10, 2011)

Remembering all the great times fishing with my Dad, who made his final cast at 
the age of 93........ =D>


----------



## nomowork (Aug 10, 2011)

Twistedline said:


> Remembering all the great times fishing with my Dad, who made his final cast at
> the age of 93........ =D>



Wow! I should be so lucky! =D>


----------



## Quickhand (Aug 12, 2011)

Therapy, plain and simple.


----------

